# Are my budgie's feet normal?



## Farhan (Jul 21, 2017)

So I saw this thing from the moment I bought my budgie. Its been almost 3 months now I think and at first one of his feet was a little bruised from the back side however it healed within a week or so. However, i don't know whether i'm delusional but I see these white sort of things on my budgie's feet. I see other budgies with bright pink and healthy feet and when I compare them to my budgie's feet i think something is wrong.

I've attached a picture and If someone knows if this is normal could he/she please tell me? I've googled some common budgie feet issues but none of them fit the symptoms i observe.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks to me like his skin is dry. Do you have any other pictures from different angles? Try giving him a bath; if the lines disappear it's a good chance he's dry skin and should bathe more often. If it is dry skin and bathing isn't enough, there are creams your avian vet can recommend, but this involves rubbing the cream into his skin (just like with a human) and if he doesn't trust you yet that can be a very upsetting experience. 
That being said, is he limping at all? Favouring one foot over the other? When in doubt I always recommend seeing an avian vet.


----------



## Farhan (Jul 21, 2017)

Here's another angle.
And i don't know whether it could be dryness. Maybe. He doesn't bathe at all. Even though there is a water bowl. I spray water onto him occasionally but he doesn't seem to like it (runs away).


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

It possibly could be the _beginnings_ of scaly face mite (sometimes occurring on the feet). Do you see any crusty white areas around his beak area? The parasite (is easily treated).
Do you have a close up photo of his beak?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

His nails are really long too. I definitely think you should take him to the vet, get a nail trim, get the vet to determine whether it's dry skin or mites. Both would need treatment regardless.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I totally agree with Moira. 
I suggest you see and Avian Vet for a nail trim and a professional diagnosis.*


----------



## Farhan (Jul 21, 2017)

Well his beak is fine. No crusty, or white patches or anything there. Just his feet. I've noticed today that when he cleans/preens himself, when he gets to his feet, i see white powder like things dropping down. It might be dead skin and normal though.

And yeah I agree his nails have gotten quite long. Is there a way for me to trim them myself at home? Because i don't have an avian vet in my area. The nearest one is like an hours drive away.


----------



## kzaz (Jul 6, 2017)

If you decide to cut the nails yourself make sure you know what you're doing as they can bleed out or get damaged toes if done incorrectly.

You can use baby nail clippers but insure you know where you're cutting. The quick is the blood part of the nail, avoid cutting anywhere near this. You can see it.
Have some corn starch or other suitable product that will clot any bleeding if an accident is to happen.

If the nail is excessively long it's best for a trained person to cut the nails as the quick can grow into the length of the nail. In these cases you cannot always see the quick.

You will need to be able to hold your budgie securely and safely,without putting any pressure on the chest. 

Some pet shops have trained persons who cut nails so it's worth calling around if you haven't an avian vet, but make sure they definitely trained.

In regards to the feet, I have had this before and a good shower and a preen solved any issue,in my budgies case it was just dry skin and one long nail causing trouble!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I wouldn't trim his nails yourself unless he is totally comfortable with you holding him. For instance, I can trim my Sweetie's nails; he not only is okay with me holding him, he stays still and even wraps his feet around my finger, making it very easy for me. My Lemon, on the other hand, will fight tooth and nail and pulls her toes in and it takes two vet techs to do her nails. In her case, I much rather her view the vet techs are the bad guys than break her trust with me. 
Even if your avian vet is an hour's drive away, I would still go. Every bird should have a full check up once a year and they can do a trim, and show you the proper way to do it, at the same time. Nail trims are no joke, if you do it wrong your bird could bleed to death.


----------



## Farhan (Jul 21, 2017)

oh okay. Thank you for the advice guys. I'll just take him to the vet someday. No need to take any risk myself.
And yes maybe it could just be dry feet. The vet'll figure it out i guess


----------

